

Attachment Security, Part Deux (2005) - yuhong
http://blogs.technet.com/b/kclemson/archive/2005/06/04/405887.aspx

======
yuhong
What is funny is that Outlook Express used to have one of these bugs:
[https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/security/ms01-02...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/security/ms01-020.aspx)

